# MLP a New Generation makes my soul weep.



## Mambi (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok, full disclosure, I am a full on Brony. I am over 40, male, and love the show for it's writing, humour, artstyle, messages, plots, action, worldbuilding...everything! I enjoyed the adventures of the ponies right from the start, and even when season 9 ended it all and went a little downhill, I still enjoyed it, and am reading season 10's comics now. I am even one of those bronies that can easily explain *why* I like the show compared to more "adult normal" shows. In fact, I did just exactly that a long time ago if curious:


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/furries-and-bronies.1664488/page-2#post-6641510)
		


Then I saw the trailer for the new generation, and it all came crashing down. . 




I don't mind new characters...I don't even mind the new art style being 3D and smaller eyes. (though I have a personal STRONG preference for the original models!). What made my soul die was seeing all the intelligence and charm dropped like a sack of rotten apples.

How can I explain it? The original show had adventures! The main characters were basically young adults (minus a few smaller characters who were clearly kids) and acted and thought like them, allowing for comedic exaggeration. They were given actual problems and allowing for individual personalities, they handled them reasonably well and one could relate to them. Mot of them had a full history that clearly showed adult competence (Applejack practically built her farm, Twilight was a genius-level student, Rarity had a successful business going, Rainbow was fasttracking her dream of being the best, etc.). The world was one of magic and wonder, not fluff and meaningless glitter. The battles were tense, the enemies were grand, and the magic of the world was plentiful!!!

But *THIS??? *The characters are all children, speaking in childish manners with that "cutsy-idiocy" that you see in every lazy child-character that a CEO who never has hugged a child would envision...think Trolls on 4 feet, and rather generic "fluffy kids" ones at that. Designed to appeal to a 6 year old at best without even a hint of intelligence. It literally reminds me of someone trying to make a generic "little girl's show" out of a toy they were handed 2 minutes beforehand and just guessing what they'd act like. It's a throwback to the ORIGINAL pony show from the 80's almost in it's cringe laziness!!! I know MLP exists to sell toys, but this show feels so empty, like it was literally *only* created to sell a toy in 5 minutes like GO-BOTS or HE-MAN or even the original transformers...no thought at all. It felt like a completely soulless knockoff, not the worthy successor to such a well-written franchise!!!

Did anyone else feel that way watching this trailer, or do I need to just relax more? <sigh>


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 5, 2021)

I am not even going to watch it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

It's MLP.
Of course it's bad.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't get me wrong, I love a show that can keep the attention of kids, as well as the parents since they're usually not interested in sitting through most of these shows. But... Is there something wrong with having a kid show geared towards kids? <:/


----------



## Mambi (Oct 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love a show that can keep the attention of kids, as well as the parents since they're usually not interested in sitting through most of these shows. But... Is there something wrong with having a kid show geared towards kids? <:/



Oh no, not at all! I'm just shocked they changed the tone and style soooo much when they had such a hit! 
Well, that and I miss it personally, and it totally my opinion only! If the new show works for the kids, great, of course nothing wrong with that! <_giggle>_
Hey, it's the fanboy in me complaining mostly, I'll own that. _<blush>_


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> But... Is there something wrong with having a kid show geared towards kids? <:/


No but actually yes?

I think part of the criticism is how it feels like it's being geared _exclusively_ towards kids.  Not just that it wouldn't have any appeal to adults, but that it _couldn't_ have any appeal to adults.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 6, 2021)

It doesn't feel like My Little Pony to me personally, but I appreciate the animation! I appreciate the character designs! It isn't all bad, it's just not for me personally. 

That's why I write the pony stories I want to see in the world! (Really, that's 90% of what I've done in the MLP fandom anyway is mind my own business making art and stories lol)

Here's a drawing I did for a story I'm working on


----------



## FluffyMochii (Oct 6, 2021)

I didn't find the movie to be that bad, it was very cute and enjoyable in my personal opinion.

Though I do prefer g4 better.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 6, 2021)

Okay, but the target demographic of MLP is young girls. Not men over the age of 40.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 6, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Okay, but the target demographic of MLP is young girls. Not men over the age of 40.


And? Good content can and will attract people from all kinds of demographics. It's why I watched G4 to begin with.

~Edit~
Not to mention you have no say in what kind of audience you get.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 6, 2021)

I only saw 2 or 3 episodes of Friendship is Magic and I thought they were fine.  I can see why it was so popular across age and gender groups.  I only made it 1:03 through that treacle trailer, though.  I think the disappointment is absolutely understandable; you get an attachment to a show and the characters and of course it will be disappointing to see them dumbed down so much.  Yeah, it's meant for a new generation but you know it can be so much better, so wouldn't you want the next generation to experience that, too?

Saw the same thing with Thundercats.  It was a stupid cartoon to sell toys in the 80s but we were dumb kids so we liked it.  Then we grew up a bit and in 2011 they did a much more mature, intelligent show with high quality animation and it was great.  But then in early 2020 we got another reboot, Thundercats Roar, which was a goofy, comedy with the low detail flash-style animation and everyone familiar with the older series hated it.

Teen Titans is another good example; you had a high quality series with dark plot lines about hell-on-Earth and then we got Teen Titans Go! with fart jokes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I only saw 2 or 3 episodes of Friendship is Magic and I thought they were fine.  I can see why it was so popular across age and gender groups.  I only made it 1:03 through that treacle trailer, though.  I think the disappointment is absolutely understandable; you get an attachment to a show and the characters and of course it will be disappointing to see them dumbed down so much.  Yeah, it's meant for a new generation but you know it can be so much better, so wouldn't you want the next generation to experience that, too?
> 
> Saw the same thing with Thundercats.  It was a stupid cartoon to sell toys in the 80s but we were dumb kids so we liked it.  Then we grew up a bit and in 2011 they did a much more mature, intelligent show with high quality animation and it was great.  But then in early 2020 we got another reboot, Thundercats Roar, which was a goofy, comedy with the low detail flash-style animation and everyone familiar with the older series hated it.
> 
> Teen Titans is another good example; you had a high quality series with dark plot lines about hell-on-Earth and then we got Teen Titans Go! with fart jokes.



Hey
Teen Titans Go is hilarious and me and my baby bro bonded over it. )8<

I also liked the old one.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Hey
> Teen Titans Go is hilarious and me and my baby bro bonded over it. )8<
> 
> I also liked the old one.



It doesn't deserve all the hate it gets and I can appreciate it for what it is, but after seeing them deal with Slade and Trigon in the original, maybe hunting down magical sandwich ingredients isn't exactly what I personally was hoping to see next.  (Though they do reference Ducktales and Freakazoid had a guest episode, so that's cool.)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> It doesn't deserve all the hate it gets and I can appreciate it for what it is, but after seeing them deal with Slade and Trigon in the original, maybe hunting down magical sandwich ingredients isn't exactly what I personally was hoping to see next.  (Though they do reference Ducktales and Freakazoid had a guest episode, so that's cool.)



Bit of useless trivia: In the original Teen Titans cartoon (not TT Go, the good one <_snicker_>) they had their serious drama shows and they also had their goofball ones as well. But did you ever notice how sometimes the theme was sung in Japanese and sometimes in English?

Apparently that was an easter-egg code: If the song was English, you were going to see a more drama-serious episode. If it was in Japanese, the episode was going to be more "comedic and funny" than usual. Once you know that you can't help not notice it in the shows. Cute, eh?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 6, 2021)

And Tara Strong was the voice of both Twilight Sparkle and Raven.
(and about a zillion other characters)


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Bit of useless trivia: In the original Teen Titans cartoon (not TT Go, the good one <_snicker_>) they had their serious drama shows and they also had their goofball ones as well. But did you ever notice how sometimes the theme was sung in Japanese and sometimes in English?
> 
> Apparently that was an easter-egg code: If the song was English, you were going to see a more drama-serious episode. If it was in Japanese, the episode was going to be more "comedic and funny" than usual. Once you know that you can't help not notice it in the shows. Cute, eh?



I knew they alternated, but I didn't think there was ever a reason for it! Very cool to learn!

I thought it was a nice blend between serious and drama, since, you know, they're teens.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> And? Good content can and will attract people from all kinds of demographics. It's why I watched G4 to begin with.
> 
> ~Edit~
> Not to mention you have no say in what kind of audience you get.



Sure, it can attract, but it is not drawn, written, or designed for somebody of your age group. It just isn't. I am sorry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 6, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Sure, it can attract, but it is not drawn, written, or designed for somebody of your age group. It just isn't. I am sorry.


People can't like things outside of their supposed demographics?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 6, 2021)

The show and franchise has always been geared towards the kiddos. This is something that we all have to acknowledge, because while there is nothing wrong with any age group enjoying a series, we should remember that older fans are not the writers primary target audience in most cases.

There is of course nothing wrong with expressing your opinions on characters, episodes, and overall themes. I think it's good to see our older selves still connecting with things we loved in our childhood in a completely transformed perspective.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 6, 2021)

If you don't like the new MLP, roll up your sleeves and write your own! That's what I do!


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> People can't like things outside of their supposed demographics?



I mean, there is a reason people thought Bronies were absolute weirdos and went out of their way to avoid them. Seeing a 40 year old man wearing a Pinkie Pie shirt is unsettling, especially to a little girl.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 6, 2021)

I was a brony once upon a time, but to be completely honest, I LOVE Friendship is Magic. I have nothing else to say as Mambi summed it up best in the OG post.
"The main characters were basically young adults (minus a few smaller characters who were clearly kids) and acted and thought like them, allowing for comedic exaggeration. They were given actual problems and allowing for individual personalities, they handled them reasonably well and one could relate to them"
By far and away, my favorite characters are Twilight, Applejack, Rarity, and Starlight Glimmer, because I related a lot to the trials, struggles, and problems they faced, and absolutely love seeing how they over came their problems in the show.

I'm so disheartened to see what's happened; this is reminding very much of what's happened to Thomas the Tank Engine with the new "All Engines Go" reboot.

I suppose I need to explain the history of Thomas though for those of you who don't know:

Thomas was originally as a series of story books in the UK, and was created by Reverend Wilbert Awdry. In the 1980s, under the direction of Britt Alcroft and David Mitton, they started being adapted into a TV show, being narrated by former Beatles drummer Ringo Starr in the UK and the legendary comedian George Carlin in the United States.

The best way I can sum it up is from something that Awdry said himself in an interview, "you've got to remember, you're not just writing stories for children, but you're writing stories for the parents who read the stories to their children." The stories were silly and light enough for children, but they were also realistic and grounded in reality. And that's part of what made it so good. The TV show took it one step further, especially between Seasons 3 through 5, where they really started to play with tone. The one thing the show remembered was that these are, above all else, trains; they're big, heavy machines that could pull several hundred tons of cargo, or race along at mile a minute speeds. Beyond that, there are so many elements that one could behind with the show: the stories were amazing, the cinematography was amazing, the musical score was way better than it had any right to be, there was a lot of in-depth world building, the characters were all delightful but stayed true to how they were portrayed in the books, and above all else, IT WASN'T MADE TO SELL TOYS! _Though, to be fair, the toys were really good for their time._

After 2000 though, the franchise took a huge nosed dive. A new company took over the franchise, and dumbed it down for toddlers, and made it into a shell of it's former self. Some time around 2013 - 2015, the show was trying as hard as possible to make a comeback, and it was starting to go back to it's former self, but then it went back down hill again. This year, Mattel [who now owns Thomas] rebooted the TV show as a 2D animated cartoon, and it is HORRIBLE! Anything that made the show redeemable before is now lost, as every ounce of realism is now gone. They just act like rubbery, bouncy toys that can do anything and everything, and Thomas and his friends have now all been reduced to acting like little children. Thomas is basically a little pre-schooler in the body of a train now, and his friends are the same way. No more darker, more in depth stories like Henry becoming severely depressed after losing his forest [with a gut wrenching soundtrack to play over it] ("Henry's Forest"), or Duck trying to stop a runaway train and crashing himself into a barber shop in an attempt to stop a worse accident from happening ("A Close Shave for Duck"), or Edward breaking down in the middle of a thunderstorm and persevering beyond his problem to get his passengers home ("Edward's Exploit").

No, now we have stories like Thomas and Percy trying to build a rocket to go to the moon, or Thomas having a sneezing fit while trying to haul some straw somewhere. And they have to be done in the most comical and cartoony way possible without anything resembling realism or depth.

It is absolutely disgraceful what the company who owns the franchise has done to it. The good news is we have brilliant content creators in the community (Carson Video Workshop, Mainland Studios, etc.) who make content that's so good that the fans are declaring some of it to actually be canon to the books and the TV show.

So when all else fails, if the current state of the franchise doesn't suit you, you can always count on content creators in the community to make good content that suits your tastes.

By the way, these lines were part of "Henry's Forest":

"Henry always felt happier for being here. He couldn't really explain why, but his driver understood. 'It's peaceful,' he said. But one night, everything changed. . ."
Such simple dialogue, but with so much depth and emotion. THIS is what made Thomas so good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> I mean, there is a reason people thought Bronies were absolute weirdos and went out of their way to avoid them. Seeing a 40 year old man wearing a Pinkie Pie shirt is unsettling, especially to a little girl.


You going to care about what others think of your hobbies and you?


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 7, 2021)

I quit watching FiM after season 3. I don't know why but the idea of Twilight being a Princess and therefore better than the other five rubbed me the wrong way. Does that mean magic supercedes all the other aspects of friendship? I do have the show to thank for pipelining me into the furry fandom, because when you get accustomed to pastel horses, colorful neon animals are the next logical step.

I can't say I see what's so attractive about the new show, though. The animation and characters look like they're trying to be Disney.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 7, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> I quit watching FiM after season 3. I don't know why but the idea of Twilight being a Princess and therefore better than the other five rubbed me the wrong way. Does that mean magic supercedes all the other aspects of friendship?



Well to be fair, being "honest" is cool, as is "loyal" and "generous", but when you can teleport, form energy shields, transmute matter and energy, time travel, and hurl destructive blasts from your horn...face facts, she kinda *is* another level!!!


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Well to be fair, being "honest" is cool, as is "loyal" and "generous", but when you can teleport, form energy shields, transmute matter and energy, time travel, and hurl destructive blasts from your horn...face facts, she kinda *is* another level!!!


It was obvious to me when the series started that she was going to become an alicorn princess, I mean... why else would Celestia be giving her such special attention? Not to mention her connection with Cadence! When she became a princess, the kids I was babysitting had their little minds BLOWN! I loved seeing their excitement and genuine happiness. You gotta understand what that moment was like from their perspective... imaginations and hopes bursting!
I don't really care if Twilight is "equal" to her friends. I think the series thereafter did a wonderful job showing how hard it was for Twi to adjust to her new life. And I honestly cried when her friends parted ways, but still take the time to see each other in their busy adult lives. That was an important message for me to hear.
Really, it's a kickass series. It has its flaws, but I don't consider Twilight becoming an alicorn princess any sort of error in writing!


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 8, 2021)

It certainly does lack the charm of the original.
I think you hit the nail on the head. FIM shows that you can put humor in a kids' show without it having to come from characters saying or doing stupid things.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

All the ponies are victims of misinformation, fear, and leaders of questionable integrity.
Earth ponies: deputy becomes (literally) Rudy Guilliani, Donald Trump, and Muammar Qadaffi.  They are heavily technological, bent on military strength, and invade lands for reasons.  The society wants everyone to be the same and preaches uniformity.  Hell, they even goose step.
Unicorns have all the security and no personal freedoms.  Weakness isn't tolerated and the strong take, trick, and dominate.  Individuals have no recourse.  Their leader was a clear reference to Stalin and Putin.
The unicorns had an open society and everything consumerism has to offer, but no individual pride or motivation.  Their leaders were AOC, Greta Thunberg, and Paris Hilton.  when their entertainers were outed as charlatans, they literally tried to imprison and detain them.  There was rampant greed and corruption.

I don't see any of that in FiM as quite on the nose, because it was a young adult show and se sitive to younger viewers who needed guidance and direction.  The only time I sawthe Mane6 waswhen they realized they were getti gtoo off scipt and needed to bring it back a notch.

Overall, if I was 6, it was fine.  As a young adult, I do not know.  As an adult, it actually kinda sorta works as a standalone that's meant to reboot, but yeah, I didn't feel it captured the original at all.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ok, full disclosure, I am a full on Brony. I am over 40, male, and love the show for it's writing, humour, artstyle, messages, plots, action, worldbuilding...everything! I enjoyed the adventures of the ponies right from the start, and even when season 9 ended it all and went a little downhill, I still enjoyed it, and am reading season 10's comics now. I am even one of those bronies that can easily explain *why* I like the show compared to more "adult normal" shows. In fact, I did just exactly that a long time ago if curious:
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/furries-and-bronies.1664488/page-2#post-6641510)
> ...


I said I was joking about not liking it... but I lied. You've kind of put into words something that I couldn't express. It lacks the sophistication of friendship is magic, or something like that.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Did anyone else feel that way watching this trailer, or do I need to just relax more? <sigh>


I may be the odd fox out, but I did not like the series as a child. Don't like it now either.
_It always felt really forced to me...and it was. It was the whole point of the show from the inception, to sell merchandise._
Just like he-man and GI Joe and Transformers did for boys... A few years before
MLP and pound Puppies were there for girls... Quite literally the same two-3 year times span. I admit to having a few pound puppies.

FIM was well animated, but too saccharine for me. Overtly sugary/bright/vibrant/etc including over the top personalities and high irritating voices. A lot better than the 80's but still just not really for me. Maybe this one had a stronger plot and progression...but the just weirdness and disjointed nature of the old show coloured my opinion... I made it maybe 3 episodes in.

I doubt the 3d reboot would be worth my time either <.<
Maybe I was just born old and crotchety.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 9, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> I may be the odd fox out, but I did not like the series as a child. Don't like it now either.
> _It always felt really forced to me...and it was. It was the whole point of the show from the inception, to sell merchandise._
> Just like he-man and GI Joe and Transformers did for boys... A few years before
> MLP and pound Puppies were there for girls... Quite literally the same two-3 year times span. I admit to having a few pound puppies.
> ...


FIM had strong plot.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> FIM had strong plot.


Thanks. I Hate it.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 9, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> I may be the odd fox out, but I did not like the series as a child. Don't like it now either.
> _It always felt really forced to me...and it was. It was the whole point of the show from the inception, to sell merchandise._
> Just like he-man and GI Joe and Transformers did for boys... A few years before
> MLP and pound Puppies were there for girls... Quite literally the same two-3 year times span. I admit to having a few pound puppies.
> ...


FiM got a LOT better as the episodes progressed. Judging it by the first few episodes is unfair, but I do see what you mean!

I'm also a person who likes darker cartoons such as Over the Garden Wall and The Secret of NIMH, so I can relate to you somewhat


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

Just wanted to clarify since I thought of a better way to express my opinion.

I am not trying to shame anyone or say they shouldn't be disappointed in liking MLP or anything like that. And I'm certainly not trying to label anyone as some kind of 'neckbeard creep'. But when you tune into shows like CSI, you can expect some sort of murder cop drama for teens and adults.

Whereas MLP you don't really get that guarantee. It's great if you get into it, but certainly don't expect it to be the exact same next year. It has changed so many times! And while the colors and diversity is pretty, I still prefer the cute and chunky ponies. UuU


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just wanted to clarify since I thought of a better way to express my opinion.
> 
> I am not trying to shame anyone or say they shouldn't be disappointed in liking MLP or anything like that. But when you tune into shows like CSI, you can expect some sort of murder cop drama for teens and adults.
> 
> Whereas MLP you don't really get that guarantee. It's great if you get into it, but certainly don't expect it to be the exact same next year. It has changed so many times! And while the colors and diversity is pretty, I still prefer the cute and chunky ponies. UuU


Valid af

I grew up playing with G1 and G2 ponies, and I still have some of them


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2021)

I'll probably watch the movie at some point, but it will live or die on its own merits. I'm not about to compare it to the TV show. It's got 20 minutes and if it can't hold my attention then it'll get switched off like all the others. I like to give these things a chance to surprise me. Doesn't have to be as good as MLP:FIM so long as it isn't as bad as the PlayMobil movie.

TBH, given the depressing dross that's being churned out for 'adult' TV and movies at the moment, I'll try anything with a bit of colour and positivity in it.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 12, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I'll probably watch the movie at some point, but it will live or die on its own merits. I'm not about to compare it to the TV show. It's got 20 minutes and if it can't hold my attention then it'll get switched off like all the others. I like to give these things a chance to surprise me. Doesn't have to be as good as MLP:FIM so long as it isn't as bad as the PlayMobil movie.
> 
> TBH, given the depressing dross that's being churned out for 'adult' TV and movies at the moment, I'll try anything with a bit of colour and positivity in it.


Tell me about it! The shows my parents watch have such poor lighting, I can't even see what's going on! And forget colour!


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 16, 2021)

Yo I made a video about the MLP series I'd rather see:


----------



## Faustus (Oct 19, 2021)

Ok, so I watched the MLP New Generation movie the other night, so here are my thoughts:

It kept me entertained enough to watch all of it. There was enough reasonable humour to keep it from being a typical Kiddy Flick, and it could be surprisingly subtle at times. The characters were likeable and distinct enough from one another to have recognisable, if a little one-dimensional, personalities. The general plot was hackneyed and excessively predictable though. I mean, excessively. To the point that I guessed what the 'big twist' was the second I heard there was a movie coming. I mean, you don't get much more old-school than 'collect the bits of the magical MacGuffin'. There wasn't a single point in the plot where I couldn't guess almost exactly what was going to happen next.

I think they were wise to do a full-on reboot rather than try and force the old characters into the new series, though it's inevitable that certain stereotypes emerge. I quite liked the modern-day take, with a few exceptions. That whole thing with goo-flinging catapults was just ridiculous. The main villain had no bite whatsoever, but I think that's what they were shooting for all along. A completely evil character would not gel well with the overall tone of the movie, and frankly I find that kind of persona completely unbelievable even in a children's movie. Give me a flawed villain over a moustachio-twirling dastard any day.

Overall, it gets away with a lot because it's a film aimed at young girls, but it's not completely devoid of entertainment for older folks, so long as you don't mind turning your brain off for a bit. I'd give it a slightly-above-average 6/10 personally. Maybe 7/10 on a good day.

If you want to see a really bad kid's movie, let me recommend Rio 2, Alpha and Omega 2, or if you can find it, the truly unholy crap-fest that is 'Cinderella: Once Upon a Time in the West'.


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2021)

One of these new ponies looks like Michelle Shocked, which I somehow find disturbing...


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 19, 2021)

I also like Jenny Nicholson's pitch for a new series:


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> People can't like things outside of their supposed demographics?


You can like them, and you can rant and post to forums when you don't like what's been done to a franchise, but keep in mind that it was never meant for you in the first place.  

You are not the target audience, no matter how much merchandise and fan art and fanfic you have.

It was intended for children, and written with children in mind.  Some of the themes from the series and movies may apply to people of all ages, but bronies/pegasisters need to remember that they are sort of like guests when it comes to the show's fan base.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> You can like them, and you can rant and post to forums when you don't like what's been done to a franchise, but keep in mind that it was never meant for you in the first place.
> 
> You are not the target audience, no matter how much merchandise and fan art and fanfic you have.
> 
> It was intended for children, and written with children in mind.  Some of the themes from the series and movies may apply to people of all ages, but bronies/pegasisters need to remember that they are sort of like guests when it comes to the show's fan base.


Indeed. We are not in disagreement here.

I am arguing the idea that we have people saying you can't like shit outside of your supposed demographics, which I find utter bullshit and an extremely boring way of looking at things.

Also. The show was designed for children *and* their parents, mind.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love a show that can keep the attention of kids, as well as the parents since they're usually not interested in sitting through most of these shows. But... Is there something wrong with having a kid show geared towards kids? <:/


I am a kid... At heart.

Although I'm not a brony nor have interest in MLP, not even a fan of horses in general, but I can understand the feeling Mambi has about it.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 22, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I am a kid... At heart.
> 
> Although I'm not a brony nor have interest in MLP, not even a fan of horses in general, but I can understand the feeling Mambi has about it.


I get the overall feel of annoyance when something you like is remade or rebooted in a way that you don't enjoy.  I'm not a fan of the cartoon/animation styles that are popular, like the design of the characters in the reboot of Duck Tales.  

So, yeah, I get that. . .but there's also not a whole lot people can do about it when they're not even the target audience.  I don't know what kind of reception the new MLP movie has gotten from kids, but I'm sure it's great for selling merchandise, so I doubt the producers are going to be swayed by the opinions of 40 year old male fans.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 23, 2021)

I watched it, I didn't mind it. I just didn't like the ending. I'd explain why but it delves a bit into the spoiler territory.

I'll just say this... I am not big on the lore of MLP... So I  didn't see or watch the entire MLP series (80s or Reboot), So I was going into this movie blind.

I watched a few episodes of MLP (Reboot and 80s) scattered about (Definitely not in order) so I knew who (Applejack, Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy) were... I understood the beginning of the movie as to what the main character was referencing because I put "two-and-two" together.

All-in-all: I think this movie was okay. If the ending ended different, I would have recommended this movie.

But if anyone only seen like 6 episodes of MLP, then this movie wouldn't be as infuriating to you as it could be for die hard fans of MLP.

IMO. ^v^


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 31, 2021)

I watched it today.  I mean, it wasn't horrible. . .it was just predictable.  There wasn't a lot of deep character development or major plot twists, because it's. . .again. . .geared towards children's entertainment.  The individual characters themselves weren't very memorable, I don't even remember any of their names.

 I liked the character design a lot more than the MLP:FIM bug eyed version.  The whole thing was just cute and silly and happy-ending-ish.


----------

